# Crowns and Rounds



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

This is what I fixed up for our family Christmas gathering. Did some Crowns and Rounds and one fattie.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

My mouth is watering


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*Recipes?*

Where's the recipe?


ron


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

For C & Rs:

Crowns
Slice and core jalapenos about 1/2" thick.
Place on the tater tot disks. Pack shredded pepperjack cheese into the pepper slices and wrap with 1/3 strip of bacon. Either smoke or grill until bacon is crisp.

Rounds
Just wrap regular tater tots with bacon and cook same as crowns.

Fattie recipe and instructs here:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=82767


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I probably missed it*

but how do you cook the rounds? Oven? And at what temp? Gotta try those rounds. Will add some cheese on top.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> but how do you cook the rounds? Oven? And at what temp? Gotta try those rounds. Will add some cheese on top.


I did those pictured on indirect heat in a gas grill. I prefer them smoked at 250-270 degrees but I did not have the time to fire the smoker for this bunch. I only had a couple hours to do the prep and the cook. They could have been done in the oven just as easily. Just cook them at 300 degrees or so. Watch them until the bacon crisps up. Don't over cook. The fattie was done ahead of time and frozen. I thawed it and sliced before taking it to the Christmas party.


----------

